# Food Safety News Thu 1/7/2021 4:01



## daveomak.fs (Jan 7, 2021)

Food Safety News
Thu 1/7/2021 4:01 AM











Email not displaying properly? View it in your browser. 





*WHO and FAO look at Trichinella and Taenia saginata in meat*
By Joe Whitworth on Jan 07, 2021 12:05 am Experts have helped develop risk-based approaches to control two parasites in meat, requiring the re-evaluation of traditional practices and the assessment of regulatory and industry resources. The Food and Agriculture Organization of the United Nations (FAO) and World Health Organization (WHO) publication covering Trichinella spp. and Taenia saginata recently posted details about the research work. Trichinellosis... Continue Reading


*Letter to the Editor: Small scale farmers are food safety practitioners*
By Guest Contributor on Jan 07, 2021 12:03 am Opinion Dear Editor, Recently a few media outlets reported on a study warning Americans about the dangers of consuming produce grown by small-scale farmers. Very quickly, however, the study was retracted because its authors failed to comply with basic ethical requirements. Unfortunately, the ethical issue was just one of the many flaws with the study, and the... Continue Reading

*New Zealand Food Safety advances plan to reduce campylobacteriosis*
By News Desk on Jan 07, 2021 12:01 am New Zealand Food Safety is out with a risk-based action plan for the next year that incorporates a whole-of-food chain approach to the identification, selection and implementation of new control measures to significantly reduce the foodborne campylobacteriosis burden in New Zealand. The Action Plan includes: prioritization of selected actions for immediate evaluation/implementation; identification of a further... Continue Reading


----------

